# New to Mini old to Bimmerfest.



## united2512002 (Jul 21, 2008)

:thumbup: Hey all. I just wanted to introduce myself into the mini forum of Bimmerfest. I have 2 bimmers currently and this will be my first mini cooper. I am taking delievery of a 2010 Mini cooper S on Monday and am really excited to becaome a part of the mini forums. I have a few pics of the car from the dealer and will have more when i get the car. Any ideas for mods as i am new to this with mini. The only mods i have planned so far are 20% tinted windows and a K and N air filter. 

Thnaks everyone!!!!


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

united2512002 said:


> Any ideas for mods as i am new to this with mini. The only mods i have planned so far are 20% tinted windows and a K and N air filter.
> 
> Thnaks everyone!!!!


Hey congrats. Mini's look great stock but do your thing. Is Monday here yet?


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Nice looking car. 



Personally, I'd give the K&N a miss. You won't see any real performance improvement and there is the possibility of filter oil damage not being covered by warranty.


----------



## united2512002 (Jul 21, 2008)

Picking up the Mini S tonight !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Will post some pics tomorrow morning of it


----------



## newbe46 (Feb 11, 2010)

+1 on the K&N. There are plenty of reputable Mini aftermarket manufacturers out there, Alta, M7, etc...........


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

I like your Dark Silver with the painted trim from the aero kit. I'm jealous.


----------



## ShopVac (Apr 25, 2010)

Congrats on the wheels...waiting on some more pics :thumbup:


----------



## united2512002 (Jul 21, 2008)

Heu guys i will get the pics up tomorrow morning. weather here has been nuts and i wanna get the mini clean before i show it off LOL. Wont be too much longer. I took the mini out this morning and i absoutly love the power and the way the car feels!!!! Its fantastic


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Congrats! Looks great!


----------



## united2512002 (Jul 21, 2008)

*New pics*

I finally got around to taking some pics o the new mini, The weather here has rained almost every da this week so far. but here are some in my garage. Hope yea like it.


----------



## newbe46 (Feb 11, 2010)

Good looking Cooper, Congrats!!


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

The more I see, the more I like that color and trim combination.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> The more I see, the more I like that color and trim combination.


Agreed.

Lts


----------

